# Munin-node on FreeBSD 8.1



## LocalEtc (Feb 4, 2011)

I am trying to get munin-node going...  It is installed and running but when I telnet in don't get any nodes:


```
[me@example /usr/local/etc/munin]$ telnet example.com 4949
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
# munin node at example.com
nodes
.
```

any suggestions?


----------



## gkontos (Feb 4, 2011)

make sure your /plugins directory is properly configured.


```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  34 Jan 31 16:32 cpu -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/cpu
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  34 Jan 31 16:32 if_bge0 -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/if_
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  42 Jan 31 16:33 if_errcoll_bge0 -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/if_errcoll_
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  37 Jan 31 16:33 iostat -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/iostat
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  35 Jan 31 16:33 load -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/load
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  37 Jan 31 16:33 memory -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/memory
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  38 Jan 31 16:33 netstat -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/netstat
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  41 Jan 31 16:33 open_files -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/open_files
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  40 Jan 31 16:33 processes -> /usr/local/share/munin/plugins/processes
```


----------



## LocalEtc (Feb 5, 2011)

These are sym links?  Where should the links be?


----------



## LocalEtc (Feb 6, 2011)

go it!  There are sooo many plugins-- where to begin!


----------

